# BEST BASS CLUB



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Clubs attending:
1 Rats Nest Bass Club 
2 Southern Ohio Bass Tournament Circuit 
3 Gurnsey County Bass Club
4 Ohio Valley Bass 

Any bass clubs interested in the BEST BASS CLUB TITLE? Rats Nest Bass Club was the winner of the 2014 Best Bass Club Team Tournament.

Hi, this is Eric McKean. I'm with Rats Nest Bass Club. I am trying to get a fall tournament together with as many different bass clubs as possible. This is a Club Team format. Outlaw Bass Club ran it very seccessfully last year and I'm trying to keep it going. Each club involved will send 5 teams that fished their clubs entire season for a combined team weight. It will be a 5 boat combined weight. Your club president will decide who it sends. Entry fee would be $50 per boat and $25 per boat Big Bass. This will be a winning team takes all tournament like last year. The lake will be Salt Fork at the 22 ramp 8am-4pm on October 11th. My # 330 432 1064. I look forward to hearing from you. Thanks!


----------

